# Verwaltung von Firmenkontakten



## KillaServe (29. Nov 2004)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich muss folgendes Projekt bearbeiten... Vielleicht kann mir der Ein oder Andere den Ein oder Anderen Tip geben... Bin nämlich echt bissel verzweifelt... Hier kommt das Thema:

 :shock: *Konzeption und Umsetzung einer Web-Applikation zur Verwaltung von Firmenkontakten der FH Kaiserslautern/Zweibrücken auf der Basis einer vorhandenen JSP-Anwendung zur Verwaltung von Schulkontakten*

Die Firmenadressverwaltung im Dekanat ist zu analysieren.

Die Online Eingabe und Pflege der Kontaktdaten ist zu entwerfen. Dabei ist zu berücksichtigen, dass Kontakte von den verschiedenen Dekanaten verteilt gepflegt werden. Auch für Dozenten sollte es möglich sein, eigene Kontakte einzupflegen.

Sinnvolle Bearbeitungs- und Suchfunktionen sind vorzusehen. 

Wünschenswert: Office-Anbindung - d.h. Generierung von Dateien zur Erstellung von Serienbriefen. 

Besonders interessiert mich diese Office Geschichte! Hat da jemand eine Ahnung, ob das so ohne weiteres klappt?

Vilen vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Gruß Marc


----------



## foobar (29. Nov 2004)

> Wünschenswert: Office-Anbindung - d.h. Generierung von Dateien zur Erstellung von Serienbriefen.


Entweder du generierst XHtml/XML und importierst das in Word oder du arbeitest mit POI


----------



## abollm (29. Nov 2004)

KillaServe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> ...
> Wünschenswert: Office-Anbindung - d.h. Generierung von Dateien zur Erstellung von Serienbriefen.
> ...



Mal abgesehen von dem was Foobar richtig geschrieben hat weiß ich nicht, ob der Ansatz sinnvoll ist, aus einer Web-Applikation heraus eine MS-Office-Anbindung zu machen. Ein einfacher Weg ist z.B. der, über die Web-Applikation die Adressdaten in ein für MS-Word lesbares Format (einfaches CSV-Format sollte es tun) regelmäßig oder auf Knopfdruck zu exportieen. MS-Word wird dann so konfiguriert, dass bei Serienbrieferstellung auf diese aufbereiteten Daten zugegriffen wird.


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Nov 2004)

warum nicht gleich einen ODBC-Treiber einziehen + auf dem DB Server eine View (oder mehrere Views mit Filtern) mit den Adressen anlegen und diese "öffentlich" machen

dann kann man mit Word Serienbriefe schreiben ohne von der Webanwendung etwas zu wissen!

Den ganzen Quark mit Office Ex- und Import würde ich vermeiden, die dazu nötigen Arbeitsschritte sind für die meisten DAUs zu kompliziert; z.B. "Speichern unter"


----------



## KillaServe (30. Nov 2004)

Also nicht, dass ihr mich falsch verstanden habt:

Die Daten sollen per Eingabemaske (erstellt mit Java) in eine MySQL Datenbank. Es soll dann möglich sein, Die Addressdaten in einen Office Serienbrief zu importieren... Das Hat wahrscheinlich recht wenig mit Java zu tun    aber wär hammer wenn ihr mir helfen könntet... Muss bis donnerstag ein Konzept vorlegen   

Danke! 

Marc


----------



## abollm (30. Nov 2004)

KillaServe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Daten sollen per Eingabemaske (erstellt mit Java) in eine MySQL Datenbank. Es soll dann möglich sein, Die Addressdaten in einen Office Serienbrief zu importieren... Das Hat wahrscheinlich recht wenig mit Java zu tun    aber wär hammer wenn ihr mir helfen könntet... Muss bis donnerstag ein Konzept vorlegen





			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> warum nicht gleich einen ODBC-Treiber einziehen + auf dem DB Server eine View (oder mehrere Views mit Filtern) mit den Adressen anlegen und diese "öffentlich" machen
> 
> dann kann man mit Word Serienbriefe schreiben ohne von der Webanwendung etwas zu wissen!
> ...



Schließe mich dem an, was Bleiglanz geschrieben hat. Ich hatte vor eingen Jahren einmal eine derartige "Lösung", die in der c't veröffentlicht war, in die Praxis übertragen. Der Unterschied hier war nur der, dass statt MySQL MS-Access als DB verwendet wurde.

Hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben.


----------



## KillaServe (1. Dez 2004)

Habt mir auf jeden Fall geholfen! 


Danke


----------

